# Glock 17 Holster Question?



## bymorris

Looking for a holster for my Glock 17 (Gen 4)

Again I am a newbie, so I might ask some dumb questions. Does anybody have any pictures with their Glock 17 in their holsters?

What kind of holsters are the most popular? Are there any I should stay away from?

I'm looking to get my slide chrome so I def. don't want a holster that will not scratch the slide.

Just curious on every bodies thoughts.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

There exists no holster that will not scratch your pistol's slide, or its frame for that matter.

Pistols always show holster wear. It's a fact of life.
Kydex scratches worse than clean leather, but dirty leather can scratch worse than anything.

If you use your pistol, it will become scratched and worn. There's no way out of it.


----------



## Vector16

I have a Fobus holster. It does not scratch my gun in any way shap or form. It is a paddle holster. 
I did not read the first time around that you were croming your slide? May I ask why? Are you also getting new sights and a new "Silver Lake" barrel for it? You know you can just buy a chrome slide right and keep the original one intact for when and if you ever want to sell the gun. I personally would never buy a combat ready pistol that had any chrome, anywhere, whether I was going to use it for that porpuse or just and target gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Vector16 said:


> I have a Fobus holster. It does not scratch my gun in any way shap[e] or form...


This statement seems to me to indicate that you haven't made many presentations from it.
Even the much-advertised Fobus will eventually scratch your pistol's finish, especially if you practice drawing from it as often as you should.


----------



## recoilguy

I had a fobus once and it didn't scratch my pistol either. The freakin thing held it so tight I couldn't get it out once I put it in the holster. Once I got it out, I stopped using it. Sometimes you just have to see if an inexpensive holster is a good deal or just an inexpensive holster. 

Getting a good holster and wearing it on a good belt are the best advice you will get. It may not be the loudest or the most common but it is the best. There are some very good companies that make very good holsters. I have my favorites I carry my glock in a Xbreed supertuck when I carry my glock. The slide is not chrome however and a scratch does not upset me alot if I can use the gun properly. I would suggest a good leather holster for you IE Kirpatrick, Galco, Don Hume, or Bianchi to name a couple very good ones.

RCG


----------



## AK_Maine_Iac

Holster wear gives all gun CLASS. Be proud of it. It could be worse. Not being able to own guns, now that would really Suck.


----------



## Brevard13

Vector16 said:


> I have a Fobus holster. It does not scratch my gun in any way shap or form. It is a paddle holster.
> I did not read the first time around that you were croming your slide? May I ask why? Are you also getting new sights and a new "Silver Lake" barrel for it? You know you can just buy a chrome slide right and keep the original one intact for when and if you ever want to sell the gun. I personally would never buy a combat ready pistol that had any chrome, anywhere, whether I was going to use it for that porpuse or just and target gun.


I have had a bunch of fobus paddle holsters. One for my G30sf, my Walther PPS, my wife's M&P 9mm compact, and my Glock 19. On the walther I had the screw backed out so much that there wasn't much retention and it was still scratching the gun, just not alot. My G30sf I never carried it and eventually sold it. My wife's M&P 9mm. Now that will be interesting. I loosened the retention screw for quick access, but just enough to keep it in the holster if you turn it upside down. She has done quite a bit of draws from it, but not a ton and no wear yet.

Now we just use those holsters for say if we take the dog outside, because they really aren't good for concealed carry. For my G19 my Fobus holster is so tight up against the gun I can take the retention screw completely out and turn it upside and pull and it still won't come out easy. Beginning to think they put the wrong one in the wrong box.


----------



## Blackrifle

I agree with steve. Any holster will scratch the finish on a pistol. They will even leave minute scratches in stainless. I use Blackhawk Serpa for all mine and keep them clean and have a lot less finish wear.


----------



## HK Dan

Ah, Fobus retention. Guys if the gun feels stuck, you're drawing at the wrong angle. When you learn to hit the sweet spot the gun practically pops out of a Fobus. Also, you can adjust the retention on them, but it requires some hoop jumping that I won't go into unless someone asks.

I like my Comp Tac MTAC. It's an IWB that allows for reholstering, it has variable retention, and it's comfy. Holds the gun in one spot when I move, it's the whole package for concealed carry.

For range work, I'd look at the Blackhawk CQC (Serpa without the button). Good holster, inexspensive, and fully featured.

And yes, ZVirginia, all holster will cause wear on the finish, less so if the gun is hard chromed. The first 100 draws will generally cause more wear than the next 10,000, so you might want to invest in a blue gun if wear is a concern for you. Use the blue gun until you figger out how to draw it, right?


----------



## cptkirkc

Kangaroo carry is great, I carry Glock 23. They just came out with Air Marshal 3 holster today, their holsters are real deal for conceal carry

Kangaroo Carry Air Marshal 3: Best holster I have seen for conceal carry purposes | thoughtsofreasonorinsanity


----------



## barstoolguru

sooner or a later its gonna get scratched, dropped or nicked


----------



## Roderick_Garrison

It's hard to find a a comfortable holster for the Glock 17 that you can wear all day. We gotta figure this out. what does anyone here think of holsters, cause i'm all ears.
thanks for letting me join the discussion.


----------



## Blackhawkman

Git ya a lined paddle holster like the #88 street combat holster at El Paso Saddlery. Simply Rugged makes good leather holsters for the 17. Try Don Hume, also. jmo


----------



## Kennydale

Not for everyone, but I love my G17 gen 4 in an AIWB specific Holster (Mine is a independent maker Appalachian Concealment "GLADIUS")


----------

